# Spyware Doctor Smart Update Failed



## Tankmaster (Dec 28, 2009)

Smart Update does not work!
It has not updated for like 25 days!
Help!


----------



## Tankmaster (Dec 28, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried reinstalling the software?

You can also look if the *Spyware Doctor Smart Update *service (if any) is Started and Automatic.

Click on Start > Run > type *services.msc*

Locate the *Spyware Doctor Smart Update *service.


----------



## Tankmaster (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes i have reinstalled but same results.
I will see if the services is on.


----------



## Tankmaster (Dec 28, 2009)

it is not there.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please click *here* to download and install *version 2.0.2* of the *HijackThis Installer.* ​
Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*Do not fix anything*​


----------



## Tankmaster (Dec 28, 2009)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.3 (BETA)
Scan saved at 5:59:07 PM, on 1/12/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cfp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Macrium\Reflect\ReflectService.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DfrgFat.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DfrgNtfs.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\TrendMicro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.hopsurf.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [COMODO Internet Security] "C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cfp.exe" -h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 3.1.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\quickstart.exe
O4 - Startup: Yahoo! Widgets.lnk = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgets.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {2EDF75C0-5ABD-49f9-BAB6-220476A32034} (System Requirements Lab) - http://intel-drv-cdn.systemrequirementslab.com/audio/bin/sysreqlab_srlx.cab
O16 - DPF: {5727FF4C-EF4E-4d96-A96C-03AD91910448} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.srtest.com/srl_bin/sysreqlab_ind.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1251513321296
O16 - DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} - http://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{8853C953-01D7-4B0A-BC7F-13C780E3C774}: NameServer = 156.154.70.22,156.154.71.22
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Browser Defender Update Service - Unknown owner - C:\Spyware Doctor\BDT\BDTUpdateService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: COMODO Internet Security Helper Service (cmdAgent) - COMODO - C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Macrium Reflect Image Mounting Service (ReflectService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Macrium\Reflect\ReflectService.exe

--
End of file - 6512 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

There are traces of *Spyware Doctor *showing in your log but they are corrupt.

Try the free Revo Uninstaller.

If no luck,

Try this method in post #6.

http://www.pctools.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48963


----------



## Tankmaster (Dec 28, 2009)

You know what instead of going through this bull****. I'm just going to get rid of it and not reinstall it again.
Sorry for the swear but it was necessary to show my expression and how i feel.

Oh and it does not show up in Revo.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Tankmaster said:


> You know what instead of going through this bull****. I'm just going to get rid of it and not reinstall it again.
> Sorry for the swear but it was necessary to show my expression and how i feel.
> 
> Oh and it does not show up in Revo.


Well, thanks for sharing, but one of the reasons for doing some of the troubleshooting steps is to pin down the problem. Might be Spyware Doctor, might be another cause altogether. Could be that you might end up installing several programs that don't update or cause other problems.


----------

